# Single Speed DH Bike??



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

Is it all right to run a singlle speed dh bike??


----------



## n8nate (Apr 12, 2006)

I believe it will spontaneously combust.
Other than that, in my opinion, there is nothing wrong with it (but I don't really know all the mechanics, etc.).

-Nate


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

i think i remember someone posting that they had a single speed vp free.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Sounds like a cool project. Seems like it would really make you focus on being efficient. Every pull of the brake lever scrutized, every corner worked for every bit of speed it'll give up. Sounds like fun riding. 

Post up pics when you get it done!


----------



## collaborator (Jun 26, 2004)

If you can increase your corner speed by even 1 or 2mph. You'll see improvment.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

if you can find the gear ratio that will work best for the course or trails you will be riding then i dont think its a bad idea at all....less worry but will make it limiting at times


----------



## jtd (Jan 12, 2004)

It is possible, but unless you have a concentric pivoting bike (like the cowan or a cove g-spot) you will have to run a tensioner to compensate for chaingrowth during the suspension stroke. 

I love SS, but when you start getting into tensioners you may as well run a derailluer. Either way you are still going to have fragile bits hanging off the back. Why not be able to shift until it gets torn off? 

A very simple solution is.... Leave everything as it is and just don't shift.

Jake


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

I assure you a tensioner on a SS bike doesn't hang down and expose itself nearly the way a derailleur does.


----------



## DH'er16 (Jan 28, 2004)

DanD said:


> I assure you a tensioner on a SS bike doesn't hang down and expose itself nearly the way a derailleur does.


...and I dont think a ss tensioner could make up for the amount of chain growth a dh bike encounters, you would either have a chain that was too slack or derailleur as a tensioner, both of which defeat the purpose of a single speed.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

DH'er16 said:


> ...and I dont think a ss tensioner could make up for the amount of chain growth a dh bike encounters, you would either have a chain that was too slack or derailleur as a tensioner, both of which defeat the purpose of a single speed.


This is true.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Of course, you could go all the way and get a hard tail DH bike. Banshee's Morphine would be an ideal candidate for a SS DH HT. There's a couple of nice Morphine builds here, probably in the Canadian bikes area.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i can do it with my bike with just a simple tensioner, it only gets about mm in growth all the way thru it's travel....


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

*i did that and really liked...*

i used a 9 speed cassette a used rear derrailleur and a small cable to keep the derrailleur tensioned so i could adjust tension and use the 4, 5 and 6th cogs...

maybe not what you're thinking but it worked for me...


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

U could easily do it with a Cowan DS cuz its pivot is around the BB, so there isn't chain growth.


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

perttime said:


> Of course, you could go all the way and get a hard tail DH bike. Banshee's Morphine would be an ideal candidate for a SS DH HT .


don't forget DC  
SS DH HT DC:thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

EastCoastHucker said:


> don't forget DC
> SS DH HT DC:thumbsup:


AAaaahhh... do not tempt me!
There is a Banshee dealer in town and I have not told the blonde person about the bike I am picking up later this week....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Yo Candy,

quite being cheap and buy yourself a new derailer....


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

wasent that brooklyn with the super monsters double tracks and..... street tires.... wasent that single speed?


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

About October last year I was talking with Chris Canfield, he was actually running a single speed setup in the rear, with 2 gears up front on his f-1. thats pretty different if you ask me, but i thought it was pretty cool


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

themarsvolta55 said:


> wasent that brooklyn with the super monsters double tracks and..... street tires.... wasent that single speed?


nahh that was a nicolai im pretty sure, plus it had that gearbox rohloff hub or something


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

austinb89 said:


> nahh that was a nicolai im pretty sure, plus it had that gearbox rohloff hub or something


taht was a nicolai, but yeh it had the g-boxx


----------



## skatetokil (Apr 27, 2004)

lenz sport pro descender and rotec r9 are concentric bb dh bikes.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

acdcfan1283 said:


> About October last year I was talking with Chris Canfield, he was actually running a single speed setup in the rear, with 2 gears up front on his f-1. thats pretty different if you ask me, but i thought it was pretty cool


Chris and I have been running single speed DH for a couple years now. Chris raced it to a 2nd semi-pro finish at deer valley and then a 20th in pro at Brian head with his two speed. Although you need a derallieur for tension, it doesn't need to function so it last. My 105 has been on my bike for over two years now. Still pimpin. Here is a pic of my buddys Canfield F1 SS.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

austinb89 said:


> i think i remember someone posting that they had a single speed vp free.


yah, that was me.
right now, my v10 is single speed.
i fukking hate deraileurs. they don't last more than 3 rides.

sometimes i run it with gears tho, like for racing. i go back and forth.


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

I've seen BMW's single speed as well.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Here you go. Brooklyn Machine Works bike singlespeed.


----------



## Zaphoid (Apr 1, 2005)

haha i like the hookworms


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

i ran my tmx ss for a bit. a completely silent drivetrain on a big squishy bike is neat. worked great at whistler, not so much on trails, though i suppose you could get used to it. i like gears, but hate derailleurs - my next bike will be running a gearbox.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Im just about to change to single speed for my 3rd imperial build,Im just wanting to test it out see if i like it,


----------



## maden (Mar 14, 2007)

flymybike said:


> Chris and I have been running single speed DH for a couple years now. Chris raced it to a 2nd semi-pro finish at deer valley and then a 20th in pro at Brian head with his two speed. Although you need a derallieur for tension, it doesn't need to function so it last. My 105 has been on my bike for over two years now. Still pimpin. Here is a pic of my buddys Canfield F1 SS.


Hi.
Can you tell me how it worked with the BMX chain on that canfield?
I have the exact same frame and have been thinking about this setup 
for a long time now...
My worries was that the chain would be to heavy for the tensioner..
The tesioner i use now with normal 8spd chain is the Surley new singulator...

Regards
Thomas


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

The front chain ring is a BMX ring and the rear is a steel single speed cog with a single speed spacer kit. The tensioner is a custom built one but a old derailleur will work too. You would need to space out the cage so it will fit the wider chain. It works great though. I still have a single speed on my F1, it's been three + years and I haven't done anything more than adjust the barrel adjuster to keep the chain centered on the cog. 
If your sick of messing around, working on your drivetrain, SS it today!


----------



## 666James (Jul 5, 2006)

A bloke I know over here in Australia did it to his V10, here's the thread

http://forums.farkin.net/showthread.php?t=66348&highlight=SingleSpeed



> In a nutshell, I loved it. It was quiet, predictable and smooth. I have chosen a ratio of 38/17 and that seemed almost perfect for the track I rode on. Not too heavy for corners and not too light for the faster stuff. On the fastest sections of the track I couldn't keep up (only a few pedals before i was tired) but this can be attributed to fitness. So I had to look at the ground more to find things to pump, I also took corners faster to help make up. Another thing I noticed was that in the back of my mind I didn't want to bog down exiting corners so I think I hit them faster for that reason too&#8230;


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

flymybike said:


> The front chain ring is a BMX ring and the rear is a steel single speed cog with a single speed spacer kit. The tensioner is a custom built one but a old derailleur will work too. You would need to space out the cage so it will fit the wider chain. It works great though. I still have a single speed on my F1, it's been three + years and I haven't done anything more than adjust the barrel adjuster to keep the chain centered on the cog.
> If your sick of messing around, working on your drivetrain, SS it today!


Lance, you were the first person I thought of when I read this thread title.
I remembered you ran a single speed when we did that shuttle in GJ with you 2 years ago.
You back in Utah now? Still pimpin' it in Idaho?


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

Zaphoid said:


> haha i like the hookworms


That's the mini-link. It's set up as a park bike. Hence the hookworms.

The Race Link, has the same suspension design and can be run as a single speed. I'm considering doing it with mine. Our course's here in Colorado are so steep and rocking, they gobble up derailleurs like candy. Don't tend to need gears out here as much. I took 3rd at Angel Fire last year and I completely lost my chain 1 minute into my run, did the entire rest of the course without pedaling a stroke. YEAH BABY!! Momentum is your friend.


----------

